# Just wondering... paying with cash



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if SUM accepts $100 bill? I want to get a few buckets of TM salt, thanks.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

depends, are your bills fake? XD 

just kidding, im sure he does since his corals cost 45$ a pop. It would be
foolish not to accept it. =)


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

yes i went today thz


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

We accept all bills that aren't fake


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

One easy way to get around this is not to shop with $100 bills - take them to the bank and get $50's.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Or if someone wont deals with 100$, Its not worthing dealing with them.

Money is money. Pennies or big bills.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

liz said:


> One easy way to get around this is not to shop with $100 bills - take them to the bank and get $50's.


$50 bill is also hard to spend, McDonalds doesn't take them

I like $20 bills!


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> $50 bill is also hard to spend, McDonalds doesn't take them
> 
> I like $20 bills!


Really, mcdonalds doesn't take 50!? thats a surprise, their crappy food is so damn expensive. I know that timmy accepts $50 bill!


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

In my oppinion, its all relevant to the size of the establishment....as for mcdonalds, it makes sense since they have so many transactions, if they took the risk of accepting 50 bills, their loss could easily turn into millions. As for a small fish store, the risk of losing a customer is more likely, than getting a fake bill, thus they will accept your 100 dollar bill =). unless your buying a SINGLE snail with a 100 dollar bill...thats just bein retarded XD


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*100 dollar bill*

as a general rule i try not to accept any one hundred dollar bills and when i do get them i make sure i go to bank and have them deposited or broken down to tweenties 
no business likes to loose and i am sure u are not the cust they are worried about ,its most likely the guys who know they are fake and like some one else said when they use the fake one they know and most likely wont be b ack to that store 
banks are now open on sundays WTF lol


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

As far as I know if you wanted to press the matter, by law they can not refuse legal currency.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No, but they can claim to not have enough change for it.  I manage a store, and if we're uncomfortable with a large bill from anyone, that's what we say...



Tbird said:


> As far as I know if you wanted to press the matter, by law they can not refuse legal currency.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> $50 bill is also hard to spend, McDonalds doesn't take them
> 
> I like $20 bills!


This is probably location dependent.

Had no trouble with McDonald's breaking a $100.

I try to break larger bills at larger establishments as there's always the chance that the smaller ones might not take them or may not have change.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tbird said:


> As far as I know if you wanted to press the matter, by law they can not refuse legal currency.


Businesses can choose payment methods they accept, and denying large bills is perfectly legal.

The problem is many small businesses are not equipped with accurate counterfeit detectors. There are higher % of counterfeits on large bills. Often people with counterfeits would purchase something small to break them with legal bills.

People normally don't use $50 or $100 bills, as most cash machines don't even have them. I'd have to go to a bank and specifically ask for larger bills.

Just pay with interac or credit card. You minimize risk of losing money by accident (lost cash cannot be recovered) and won't have problems making payments in any stores.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Majority of counterfeits are not 50-100's they are 5,10,20.

I was screwed once $5680.00 by some prick who payed cash. Found him kicked his ass and called the cops. I got all the money I was out. He was smart about it he put real bills in the front, middle and back of the roll of cash. Don't trust anyone even if they seem nice. We almost lost all the money for that job. We were lucky he admited it after a beating lol plus I was lucky enough to have him sign some paper work.

http://www.bank-banque-canada.ca/en/banknotes/pdf/debunking.pdf


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Majority of counterfeits are not 50-100's they are 5,10,20.
> 
> I was screwed once $5680.00 by some prick who payed cash. Found him kicked his ass and called the cops. I got all the money I was out. He was smart about it he put real bills in the front, middle and back of the roll of cash. Don't trust anyone even if they seem nice. We almost lost all the money for that job. We were lucky he admited it after a beating lol plus I was lucky enough to have him sign some paper work.
> 
> http://www.bank-banque-canada.ca/en/banknotes/pdf/debunking.pdf


It is well known a large number of 5,10,20 dollar bills are fake. % wise, 50,100 dollar bills would have higher rate, as they are not commonly used. for the same reason, those are suspected of counterfeits more often than smaller bills.

It is not just about protecting against counterfeit, but the loss from it in case you happened to accept those by mistake.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Higher rate in what sense? Meaning they are more likely to be used? 

It's not only about fake 50's and 100's being used. Counterfeiters don't really waste their time making them.


----------



## GT3 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Higher rate in what sense? Meaning they are more likely to be used?


higher rate as in %..... there might be 1 fake $50 bill out of 1000... smaller bills don't come even close but they are more likely to be used because people like you don't check them......

careful next time....


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

GT3 said:


> higher rate as in %..... there might be 1 fake $50 bill out of 1000... smaller bills don't come even close but they are more likely to be used because people like you don't check them......
> 
> careful next time....


Assuming is a bad sickness.

It's fact that the lower denominations are more likely to be used/printed.

Edit- after reading over what you said I relise you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Higher rate in what sense? Meaning they are more likely to be used?
> 
> It's not only about fake 50's and 100's being used. Counterfeiters don't really waste their time making them.


Given a $100 bill, it has highest chance of being a counterfeit. Especially because there's relatively small number of $100bills in circulation.

http://www.bank-banque-canada.ca/en/banknotes/pdf/chant_canadian_experience_counterfeiting.pdf

Relatively old report but worth noting that estimated counterfeit $100 bills exceed all others both in number and %.

$50 bills aren't as bad as $100 though.

You also have to take into account the professionals don't bother with smaller bills, as the cost is significant to produce the high quality counterfeits. The counterfeits of lower dollar bills tend to be lower quality as well, I have heard of stories counterfeits made with color photocopiers and some store take them without realizing it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LoL

That is old 

After that was puished they estimated in 2004 or 05 I forget. 85% of counterfeits were smaller denominations 5,10,20

They still claim the smaller denominations are the majority of fakes.



conix67 said:


> Given a $100 bill, it has highest chance of being a counterfeit. Especially because there's relatively small number of $100bills in circulation.
> 
> http://www.bank-banque-canada.ca/en/banknotes/pdf/chant_canadian_experience_counterfeiting.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

as a former cashier trainer, I have to be honest that a new cashier would accept a bill with water-stains on it,.. I've seen it happen. LOL! Luckily it was only a $5er. With technology these days a fake made at home could pass if the cashier was too busy to check, or too new to know.

But really, who thinks the ink on a bill runs? LOL


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Many photocopiers/scanners will detect the paper currency and won't let you copy, or put overlay on the photocopy. Apparently the availability of high quality scanner/printer/photocopier is source of all these fake low dollar bills.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

conix67 said:


> Many photocopiers/scanners will detect the paper currency and won't let you copy, or put overlay on the photocopy. Apparently the availability of high quality scanner/printer/photocopier is source of all these fake low dollar bills.


plate-glass over the bill with a high-res digi cam on a tripod would work.
people will find all sorts of ways to cheat the system


----------

